# Schussrichtigung bestimmen



## firefligher (24. Okt 2013)

Hallo,
ich hab mal wieder ein Problem mit LWJGL. Dieses mal geht es zwar immer noch um die Kugel, nun habe ich allerdings das Problem, dass ich nicht weiß, wie ich die Kugelschussrichtung bestimme. Ich hab eine Startposition und die Y-Rotation des Spielers.
Wie kann ich aus diesen Informationen eine Schussrichtung bestimmen?


----------



## Hestalon (24. Okt 2013)

In der Regel hat man egal für was immer 3 Richtungen, oder zumindest 2.
Den Up, Dir und Left Vector. Einen kann man weglassen, da alle 3 Vectoren senkrecht aufeinander stehen und somit über das Kreuzprodukt der anderen beiden berechnen lässt.

Somit würde sich für dich anbieten:
Up = (0,1,0)
Dir = (0,0,1)

Danach musst du bei jeder Drehung deines Spielers lediglich die Vectoren um die Achse drehen.

Gruß


----------



## Rubber (25. Okt 2013)

Klingt für mich nach nem Ray.
Also eine Line durch die Augenposition und die Projektions fläce Zeichnen.
Dazu wäre vllt OpenGL Picking in 3D hilfreich.

ansonsten denke ich, reicht die Position des Spielers und seine drehung nicht aus.
(Es sei denn, die Kugel soll immer Paralel zum Boden fliegen)
Denn wichtig wäre sonst auch noch die Frage, ob er hochschaut oder runter, oder ...
Ist es ein Firstperson Ding oder Third Person?
Gibt es ein Fadenkreuz?
Was ist mit schwerkraft, wind, ... ?

Um die Richtung zu bestimmen brauhst du mindestens 2 Punkte.
Den eine hast du durch die Spieler position.
Bleibt die Frage, wie du an die andere kommst.
Aber um da weiter drauf einzugehen, fehlen mir Informationen (s.o.)


----------

